# The Official CPF Coffee Thread. All things Coffee... (And related beverages)



## scout24 (Oct 23, 2017)

Welcome! Discuss... Iced here, thank you.


----------



## brts96 (Oct 23, 2017)

Just regular Folgers here. I'm not very picky on my coffee, but do appreciate a good cup every day.

On the times when I go to a coffee shop, it takes a little bit of explaining that I just want regular coffee.

Occasionally, I'll add sugar or hazelnut, but most of the time, I like regular, black coffee.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 23, 2017)

Good thread.

8-oclock drinker here. I used to drink Folgers until my wife got me hooked on 8-oclock Columbian that's strong enough to use as the glue to bond asphalt to a pothole. Folgers tastes like slightly flavored hot water to me now. 

My boss and I use brands of coffee to label people we work for. "That lady is a Maxwell House drinker" meaning she's old school. The guy with the trendy attire we call Starbucks drinker and sometimes we'll say "now that guy... percolator coffee guy... grinds and all" to describe a really, really old school person. 

I like "diner coffee" straight up. Nothing added. I use raw sugar in the stuff my wife makes. But only a little bit, like a level teaspoon or less. She likes a little coffee in her additives. lol.

If you take notice at your work you can tell a lot about most people by the coffee they drink.


----------



## quinlag (Oct 23, 2017)

cowboy coffee
Pour water in pot
add grounds to taste
Boil for as long as you want; longer=stronger
Remove from heat and let it set til grounds settle
Pour slowly into cup leaving grounds in pot

We were camping and forgot the pour over so I made the cowboy coffee.
Wife said, this is good, why did we go out and buy that expensive coffee pot?
Ruh Roh.


----------



## AndyF (Oct 23, 2017)

I enjoy roasting my own with Ethiopian being my favorite. Two cups at 6 am. 

+1 on iced coffee during the summer.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 23, 2017)

My credentials (aside from having worked as a professional barista for a year):


----------



## troutpool (Oct 23, 2017)

Pour over brewing for me, using a shade-grown coffee. But really enjoying some of the Harney teas these days.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 25, 2017)

Drinking some Stok brand iced coffee this morning to kick start my wakeup. Looking for recommendations for brand/type/method to make good smooth iced coffee here at home.


----------



## Viper715 (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes... All types all day!

I'll drink whatever is around to get me through the day but prefer a nice cup. A friend introduced me to Black Rifle Coffee and I loved the MO whole bean and grind it myself. 

I will French press, percolate, drip, pour over, aero or a pull from an expresso. I'm rarely seen without a cup in my hand.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 25, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> 8-oclock drinker here. I used to drink Folgers until my wife got me hooked on 8-oclock Columbian that's strong enough to use as the glue to bond asphalt to a pothole. Folgers tastes like slightly flavored hot water to me now.



Good stuff. It's the best cheap-ish coffee IMO; a nice in-between coffee for everyday drinking. I picked up some of their French Roast for $3.99 on sale last week. Dunkin Donuts, Starbucks, Gevalia were all around $6-8/bag. I'll do that now and then, but it tastes a little better when I know I got a good deal 

I can't do the "slightly flavored hot water" thing either. Almost like tea...waste of time.

- I'll do the Chemex now and then, but I'm too impatient these days.
- A cheap 4-cup Mr. Coffee drip is good enough for me on the weekends.
- Free, but garbage, coffee at work.
- Instant is fine when I'm backpacking. Starbucks Via, Nescafe Tasters Choice, Cafe Bustelo, G7 all fine by me.


----------



## AndyF (Oct 25, 2017)

I’ve had good results with the Clever Dripper for single cup brewing.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Oct 25, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> My credentials (aside from having worked as a professional barista for a year):



Aeropress for me too. Also I roast my own beans in a 1979 popcorn maker and grind seconds before brewing. Beautiful.....


----------



## noboneshotdog (Oct 25, 2017)

Here's my roaster and "green" coffee from all over the world.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 25, 2017)

scout24 said:


> Looking for recommendations for brand/type/method to make good smooth iced coffee here at home.



The Aeropress pressed into a glass of ice is the final word in smooth iced coffee; all flavor and no acid. 



noboneshotdog said:


> Aeropress for me too. Also I roast my own beans in a 1979 popcorn maker and grind seconds before brewing. Beautiful.....



Get a pack of Melita "Micro-perforated" filters and lightly pencil trace an Aeropress filter on one to cut out a new filter - the perforated filter is the secret missing piece of the Aeropress puzzle. 



noboneshotdog said:


> Here's my roaster and "green" coffee from all over the world.



Heck yeah you display that on leather, a setup that good deserves its own furniture..


----------



## RCantor (Oct 25, 2017)

If you haven't had a good home roasted coffee you haven't tasted what coffee can truly be.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 26, 2017)

LOL I see this was made a few days ago. Was this made because I started talking about coffee on that water thread lol?

Regardless... yeah, coffee is awesome.


----------



## sandalian (Oct 26, 2017)

I roast and brew my own joe. Home roast using frying pan.
I think I'll plant coffee too if I have wide land


----------



## markr6 (Oct 26, 2017)

martinaee said:


> LOL I see this was made a few days ago. Was this made because I started talking about coffee on that water thread lol?
> 
> Regardless... yeah, coffee is awesome.



I think so 

Or we could have revived this old dog: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?30946-A-Coffee-thread-for-the-Caf%E9


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 26, 2017)

RCantor said:


> If you haven't had a good home roasted coffee you haven't tasted what coffee can truly be.



Got somebody else to do the roasting, but I'm pleased with their selection


----------



## martinaee (Oct 26, 2017)

Whoah. Where is that? All fresh roasted? Is that a coffee shop?


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 27, 2017)

martinaee said:


> Whoah. Where is that? All fresh roasted? Is that a coffee shop?



Klatch Coffee, got two of those nearby. All fresh roasted. Get yours here, the Panama Elida is the bang-for-the-buck bag, but there's Hawaiian and Geisha there if you have the funds..


----------



## quinlag (Oct 27, 2017)

Has anyone tried Jamaican Blue Mountain?


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Oct 27, 2017)

Sumatran Mandheling.

But I'll also buy Maxwell House and Hills Brothers, and drink Folgers if that's what happens to be around. 

At work it's Folgers pretty much, but that got a lot better when they installed a filter on the Bunn machine. "It's the water", as they say.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 28, 2017)

martinaee said:


> https://www.klatchroasting.com/collections/coffee/all



Whoo! Some of those aren't cheap, but I'm sure good. Someone bought me some of this Two Brothers - White Sky Seasonal as a gift a few years back and it was really awesome and good whole bean fresh roasted. Dang... now I want some of that again 

https://twobrothersonlinestore.com/collections/coffees


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 28, 2017)

Alaric Darconville said:


> Sumatran Mandheling.
> 
> But I'll also buy Maxwell House and Hills Brothers, and drink Folgers if that's what happens to be around.
> 
> At work it's Folgers pretty much, but that got a lot better when they installed a filter on the Bunn machine. *"It's the water"*, as they say.



 They being the marketing department of Pabst Brewing CO.... the most mundane beer I've ever tasted. :laughing: I recently received a 12pack as a gift.

~ Cg


----------



## PartyPete (Oct 28, 2017)

Green Mountain FTW.

But I'm really not picky, I'll drink just about anything...hot, iced, flavored, unflavored. Just not too sweet. 

I actually just completed a paid coffee study. 30 unmarked K cups mailed to my house. I've definitely had my fill of caffeine this week.


----------



## PartyPete (Oct 28, 2017)

quinlag said:


> Has anyone tried Jamaican Blue Mountain?


Sounds familiar. Who makes it?


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 28, 2017)

martinaee said:


> Whoo! Some of those aren't cheap, but I'm sure good. Someone bought me some of this Two Brothers - White Sky Seasonal as a gift a few years back and it was really awesome and good whole bean fresh roasted. Dang... now I want some of that again


Klatch actively (and successfully) competes in Coffee Review, and there's usually one or two United States Barista Championships winners behind the counter (plus they're hosting some events this year,) serious world class stuff, you can't go wrong..


----------



## quinlag (Oct 28, 2017)

Blue Mountain Coffee Inc---Mavis Bank.
I haven't tried it yet; it's expensive; just wondering if it's worth the price.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 28, 2017)

quinlag said:


> Blue Mountain Coffee Inc---Mavis Bank.
> I haven't tried it yet; it's expensive; just wondering if it's worth the price.



Once coffee is roasted and sealed in a container, it'll hold its flavor for a couple weeks, then it begins to fade into a generic bitter roasted taste. That's why most store-shelf coffee tastes roughly similar, it's all beans that were roasted and ground months ago and have been waiting in the warehouse/on the shelf since, and why you pay a premium for fresh roast coffee that was roasted a day or two ago and still has its full flavor. 

I don't see anything on Blue Mountain's website that says they're roasting immediately before shipment; if there were a picture of the bags that would tell you, because there would be a "roasted on" date (as opposed to a "best by" date.) It would appear that this is just store shelf grade coffee that they're charging you a hugely exorbitant price for. Store shelf coffee shouldn't be more than ~$10/lb, and (non-peaberry/Geisha) green coffee beans ~$7/lb.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 28, 2017)

StarHalo. ..... Man knows his coffee. :thumbsup: 

~ Cg


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 28, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> They being the marketing department of Pabst Brewing CO.... the most mundane beer I've ever tasted. :laughing: I recently received a 12pack as a gift.
> 
> ~ Cg



Mundane? 
Is that Cg speak "absolutely the worst tasting beer ever"? 

The irony here: Dude at work was trying to get me to try out some kind of one shot wonder from a Kurig machine and I responded "no thanks, everything I've ever tried from those machines tasted worse than an Olympia"... lol


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 29, 2017)

Sunday morning coffee, sunday morning football; extra fresh beans have quite a bit of trapped gases in them, gives you some added froth (it's 9 fl oz French-pressed black coffee in a 12 oz cup.)


----------



## noboneshotdog (Oct 29, 2017)

Good stuff StarHalo.
I just finished off a shot myself. Next time I will grab a picture of the deliciousness. Here my set up anyhow...


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 29, 2017)

noboneshotdog said:


> Good stuff StarHalo.
> I just finished off a shot myself. Next time I will grab a picture of the deliciousness. Here my set up anyhow...



Lookin' good, though my pic is of black coffee and not espresso; I amended the post. 

I'd probably gain a lot of weight if I had a full espresso machine, too many lattes and ice cream drinks..


----------



## martinaee (Oct 30, 2017)

That's some serious machinery right there! Latte is just milk added to an espresso shot right? I don't know my coffee drink types well. I guess it's all just variations of bean water though 

I pretty much always drink my coffee with some milk in it. Never was able to like straight black coffee.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 30, 2017)

martinaee said:


> That's some serious machinery right there! Latte is just milk added to an espresso shot right? I don't know my coffee drink types well. I guess it's all just variations of bean water though
> 
> I pretty much always drink my coffee with some milk in it. Never was able to like straight black coffee.



Latte is a shot with the rest of the cup filled with steamed milk; there's an arm/wand on the side of the machine there that shoots out high pressure steam - you stick this into a container of milk until the milk reaches 160 degrees, that's steamed milk. Done wrong, the milk bubbles out everywhere like a child blowing into a straw, done correctly and you can't even tell the steam is on, the top of the milk develops a thick sheen, no bubbles. 

If you like your coffee with milk, you'll love a latte; start by asking for a Mocha Latte at Starbucks, it's not done correctly, but it'll give you an idea. 

A roadmap for general edification:


----------



## noboneshotdog (Nov 22, 2017)

Hey Aeropress users. What temperature water do you use, and what is your brewing time/ technique.

I have been doing 190 degree water with a short (approx 45 sec) brewing time. But I also use a bit more freshly ground coffee than suggested.

Trying to get any ideas if someone has figured out the Holy Grail of combinations. I have been quite pleased with this particular technique. My grounds are fairly course as well.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 22, 2017)

noboneshotdog said:


> Hey Aeropress users. What temperature water do you use, and what is your brewing time/ technique.



I spent roughly a year combing the internet, note-taking, and experimenting with all the various Aeropress methods, including those that won the competitions; I can say conclusively that I was unable to find a method that gave as good results as the stock instructions included with the press. Not surprising given its origins - its inventor is also very much an experimentalist (the same guy who invented the Aerobie frisbee,) he hangs out over on the CoffeeGeek forums where there have been lengthy conversations about improving the technique, but he's open in acknowledging that the stock instructions were arrived at by trial-and-error and blind group taste-testing.

The only qualitative improvement I found was using a Melitta micro-perforated filter instead of the included plain ones, this lets through more of the top-end fruit/citrus/floral overtones like a good pour-over. Once I tried that, I never went back to the regular filters.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Nov 22, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> I spent roughly a year combing the internet, note-taking, and experimenting with all the various Aeropress methods, including those that won the competitions; I can say conclusively that I was unable to find a method that gave as good results as the stock instructions included with the press. Not surprising given its origins - its inventor is also very much an experimentalist (the same guy who invented the Aerobie frisbee,) he hangs out over on the CoffeeGeek forums where there have been lengthy conversations about improving the technique, but he's open in acknowledging that the stock instructions were arrived at by trial-and-error and blind group taste-testing.
> 
> The only qualitative improvement I found was using a Melitta micro-perforated filter instead of the included plain ones, this lets through more of the top-end fruit/citrus/floral overtones like a good pour-over. Once I tried that, I never went back to the regular filters.



Very well. Thanks for all your experimentation and expertise. I will give the original instructions a try.

I am tempted to cut my own filters but truthfully am probably just not ambitious enough to go the extra mile. I do respect your tried and true advice. Maybe I will one day try it. 

Tomorrow will be a back to the basics Aeropress morning. I will report back with my findings in about a week. :thumbsup:


----------



## quinlag (Nov 22, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> Once coffee is roasted and sealed in a container, it'll hold its flavor for a couple weeks, then it begins to fade into a generic bitter roasted taste. That's why most store-shelf coffee tastes roughly similar, it's all beans that were roasted and ground months ago and have been waiting in the warehouse/on the shelf since, and why you pay a premium for fresh roast coffee that was roasted a day or two ago and still has its full flavor.
> 
> I don't see anything on Blue Mountain's website that says they're roasting immediately before shipment; if there were a picture of the bags that would tell you, because there would be a "roasted on" date (as opposed to a "best by" date.) It would appear that this is just store shelf grade coffee that they're charging you a hugely exorbitant price for. Store shelf coffee shouldn't be more than ~$10/lb, and (non-peaberry/Geisha) green coffee beans ~$7/lb.



That is very good info---Thank-you
Q


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 22, 2017)

quinlag said:


> That is very good info---Thank-you



Most fresh-roasters gladly mail-order, so there's plenty to choose from out there once you know what to look for. My local place is one good option, most of their selections are $15-20 a bag. Be sure to order whole bean and grind only your serving of coffee immediately before making it, ground coffee starts going stale the moment it hits air.

*Fresh roast coffee in a $10 drugstore drip coffeemaker tastes better than store-shelf coffee out of a $1,000 coffeemaker*, so you have the right idea..


----------



## PartyPete (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow, this is a ton of info to wrap my head around. I may just have to ditch the Keurig and get a better machine now. 

I do have a new favorite though. I just participated in an at home "coffee study" where I basically got paid to try 24 or so different unmarked coffees. Granted, it was all commercial stuff but Green Mtn. French Roast was pretty amazing. Probably the best cup of coffee I've had, at home at least.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 22, 2017)

PartyPete said:


> Wow, this is a ton of info to wrap my head around. I may just have to ditch the Keurig and get a better machine now.



If you're interested in trying fresh roast, you can get a My K-Cup Universal so that you can put fresh roast coffee into your own pod and brew that way, but know ahead of time that the Keurig is a strange beast to make any kind of serious coffee with, and you'll want to move to something else once you see what's possible.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 23, 2017)

The Aeropress is a Black Friday deal in a few locations; it rarely sells below its usual $30 list price, so if anyone reading is interested in seeing what the big deal is (especially if you enjoy iced coffee,) now's the time..


----------



## scout24 (Nov 23, 2017)

My arm has been twisted. Ordered with some filters...


----------



## noboneshotdog (Nov 23, 2017)

scout24 said:


> My arm has been twisted. Ordered with some filters...



I just pressed a delicious cup a few minutes ago. Enjoy and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 24, 2017)

From the latest study:_

How you brew it also has health consequences. Unlike filter coffee makers, a French press, Turkish coffee or the boiled coffee popular in Scandinavian countries fails to catch a compound called cafestol in the oily part of coffee that can increase your bad cholesterol or LDL._

Damn! Maybe I'll go back to doing more Chemex coffee then.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 24, 2017)

markr6 said:


> _
> How you brew it also has health consequences. Unlike filter coffee makers, a French press, Turkish coffee or the boiled coffee popular in Scandinavian countries fails to catch a compound called cafestol in the oily part of coffee that can increase your bad cholesterol or LDL._



It's true, my last blood test came back perfect except for borderline high LDL, that's how good the French press is..


----------



## noboneshotdog (Nov 24, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> It's true, my last blood test came back perfect except for borderline high LDL, that's how good the French press is..



Is there a particular French press worth recommending?


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 24, 2017)

noboneshotdog said:


> Is there a particular French press worth recommending?



For most people, the $30 SterlingPro Double Wall Stainless 1L model is just about perfect, a very straightforward design built like a piece of medical equipment, a serious tool. One liter means you can make a whole "pot", but I would advise that if you're going to make more than just what you're drinking in that moment, also use/get some sort of thermal carafe to put the rest of your coffee in - never leave coffee in the press after brewing. 

I also use an 8.8 oz Bodum Chambord for my weekday mornings, but I have a very small serving I drink only with breakfast; if you just need the one cup in the morning, it covers all bases without taking up much counter space. The caveat as with all glass-chamber presses is that the glass will simply not last forever, with daily use you should assume replacing it every decade or so.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Nov 25, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> For most people, the $30 SterlingPro Double Wall Stainless 1L model is just about perfect, a very straightforward design built like a piece of medical equipment, a serious tool. One liter means you can make a whole "pot", but I would advise that if you're going to make more than just what you're drinking in that moment, also use/get some sort of thermal carafe to put the rest of your coffee in - never leave coffee in the press after brewing.
> 
> I also use an 8.8 oz Bodum Chambord for my weekday mornings, but I have a very small serving I drink only with breakfast; if you just need the one cup in the morning, it covers all bases without taking up much counter space. The caveat as with all glass-chamber presses is that the glass will simply not last forever, with daily use you should assume replacing it every decade or so.



That looks really good. Do you stick with the user instructions on these? 

Do you prefer Aeropress over French press or vise versa?


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 25, 2017)

noboneshotdog said:


> That looks really good. Do you stick with the user instructions on these?
> 
> Do you prefer Aeropress over French press or vise versa?



There are no user instructions with a French press, they're so old-world ubiquitous that it's assumed you've already used one like a sink or toilet. But for the uninitiated:

Store shelf coffee/just-make-some-Joe method:
1. Heat water until just boiling
2. Dump scoop/serving of grounds into press
3. Pour just off-boil water into press, ~cup per scoop/serving of coffee
4. Wait four minutes
5. Press, serve as needed.

And the barista/good coffee method:
1. Heat water to 200F
2. Weigh beans to be ground (in grams) then grind and place into preheated press (via surplus heated water or just some hottest water from tap, dumped immediately before adding grounds)
3. Pour water into press (previously portioned 10:1 against the coffee, so 25g coffee needs 250g/ml water)
4. Wait four minutes
5. Press, serve (into preheated cup, dumped and dried of water before coffee,) place remainder in other carafe/container, press should have only wet grounds remaining. 

All the extra work in method #2 is so that when you get a really good result, you can replicate it exactly every time after that. If the result isn't good, or you just want to "dial it in", you'll be able to make/notice small changes since all the other variables will remain the same. If you're experimenting with grind size, then you've already started this process.

I like to bounce back and forth between French press and another, less stout method; my local place does pour-overs which don't have the press' gravity or syrup-yness but retains all the top-end brighter flavors, which is a pleasant diversion from time to time. If I didn't have that it'd be the Aeropress. Breakfast coffee is definitely French press though.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 26, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> ... ... so 25g coffee needs 250g/ml water
> ... ...



Oh snap. Is metric weight/volume based on water volume/weight? Or is it just coincidence that 1g water = 1ml water? Hmm...


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 26, 2017)

martinaee said:


> Oh snap. Is metric weight/volume based on water volume/weight?



That's the beauty of the metric system, exactly 1ml of water weighs exactly 1g; for serious coffee you do away with the volume-based scoops/meniscus mess and just weigh everything on the scale in grams, quick and easy laboratory accuracy every time.


----------



## PierceFan (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't drink as much hot coffee as I used to, tending to drink tea more often these days, although I still do love me some good coffee.

One thing I will never stop drinking is my Manhattan Special espresso soda. I've been drinking it for 40 years, the joke being that I used to have it in my baby bottle! Such is life as an Italian kid growing up in da Bronx


----------



## noboneshotdog (Nov 26, 2017)

PierceFan said:


> I don't drink as much hot coffee as I used to, tending to drink tea more often these days, although I still do love me some good coffee.
> 
> One thing I will never stop drinking is my Manhattan Special espresso soda. I've been drinking it for 40 years, the joke being that I used to have it in my baby bottle! Such is life as an Italian kid growing up in da Bronx



Dang! Looks cool, but $27ish for a 4 pack on Amazon. Maybe next time I'm in NY I will see if I can get some.


----------



## PierceFan (Nov 26, 2017)

noboneshotdog said:


> Dang! Looks cool, but $27ish for a 4 pack on Amazon. Maybe next time I'm in NY I will see if I can get some.



Yeah, the online/delivery prices are insane. I get the 32 oz bottle (used to be 28 oz) for around $3 at the local deli. You can find the stuff at most Italian delis around the NY/NJ/CT tri-state area.

They really do use high quality beans to brew the coffee, good NYC water, and pure cane sugar...no HFCS BS here. I once gave a bottle to a friend who is a big coffee snob, and even he admitted that the quality of the coffee was pretty dang good. It goes down very smooth, much smoother than you'd expect. A lot of head after pouring, but it's very creamy, no bite to it like most soda has.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 29, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> That's the beauty of the metric system, exactly 1ml of water weighs exactly 1g; for serious coffee you do away with the volume-based scoops/meniscus mess and just weigh everything on the scale in grams, quick and easy laboratory accuracy every time.



I usually get unground store-bought beans, so nice stuff but nothing too fancy, but I wonder if a scale and burr grinder would still make a big enough difference for me to care and pay for those things.

Yeah, and was metric divised around water or is that just coincidence? Is 1ml of water EXACTLY 1g or is it just very close?

For the French press question, it's kind of like a reverse auto drip maker. I think it's just fun to use a French press, but I don't do it much except if I need a bit more for some guests as I do single pour-overs usually. It's kind of annoying to clean the French press which is why I don't use it that much anymore.


----------



## matt4350 (Nov 29, 2017)

When I was in Indonesia, I went to a place in the jungle that roasted the beans in a huge old metal pot, then ground them in a hollowed stone with a log. I tried about 8 types and none of them was bad, this was old-school mass production. 

I tried Luwak Coffee. The luwak (some kind of weasel, I think) eats the berries and the farmer harvests them from the luwak poop. The coffee is supposedly smoother for having been through the critter's digestive system. Can't say I picked the difference, but it was just one of those things I had to try. 

At home I make coffee with a stove-top espresso, it works very well with fresh ground beans but once the stuff has aged a bit it seems to become bitter. For the summer, this device makes the absolute best iced coffee if you stir in a bit of cream and a smidgen of vanilla essence.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 1, 2017)

Was not aware: I'm reading a book about the Donner party, and the early chapter is discussing preparations and provisions for those traveling West across "Indian country"; it turns out that when the emigres stocked up on food for the Conestoga wagon, the coffee they bought was in fact _green unroasted beans_, intended to be roasted in a pan over the fire and then ground for brewing - Old West pioneers made and drank *fresh roast coffee*.



martinaee said:


> I usually get unground store-bought beans, so nice stuff but nothing too fancy, but I wonder if a scale and burr grinder would still make a big enough difference for me to care and pay for those things.



Probably not, the tools and measurements will only make sense after you taste fresh roast. Each different kind of coffeemaker will still have its own character, though this is most evident with fresh roast.



martinaee said:


> Yeah, and was metric divised around water or is that just coincidence?



It's by design; 1ml water weighs 1g and is a 1cm to a side when constrained into a cube (1cc.) Since the whole metric system is powers-of-ten, you can scale it - 1 cubic meter will hold 1,000 liters of water and weigh 1 metric ton.



martinaee said:


> It's kind of annoying to clean the French press which is why I don't use it that much anymore.



Field strip it and toss the parts in the dishwasher.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Dec 2, 2017)

So I tried the Aeropress with original user instructions this week. By the second day my wife was wondering what was up with her coffee (not in a good way). I went back to my typical way. Happy wife happy life.

As you know, I roast my own coffee weekly in a Poppery popcorn maker. So the coffee is always amazing at my house.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 2, 2017)

My Aeropress arrived, and I've been experimenting with brewing wth it. So far so good with generic coffee, I need to pick up some fresh ground at my local shop when I rn out. It's neat making my own lattes, experimenting with amounts of hot coffee pressed over ice, and amounts of fat free milk. I like it so far... 👍


----------



## Slumber (Dec 2, 2017)

Looking for some tips. 
I’ve been drinking instant Folgers for a while, so my standards are very low for coffee. However, since I stopped using cream and sugar, the taste is unbearable now. I’ve been tempted to try a cheap French press (Walmart) but the instructions ask for “medium” ground coffee. What is most store bought ground coffee? Medium? Fine?
I’d rather not buy a grinder if I don’t have too and being the only coffee drinker in my house, I only need single servings at a time. 
I’ve stayed away from Keruig because of the price of k cups and the fact that I don’t want an additional appliance. 
Is a French press or Aeropress a simple solution for me? Maybe a pour over? I don’t think I’m too picky about coffee, I just want to keep it simple.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 2, 2017)

Slumberpass- If I can run an Aeropress, and find it intuitive, simple to use, and easy to clean, you'll have no problem. Highly recommended.


----------



## Slumber (Dec 2, 2017)

scout24 said:


> Slumberpass- If I can run an Aeropress, and find it intuitive, simple to use, and easy to clean, you'll have no problem. Highly recommended.



Thanks. I was close to buying one a while back....I may just take the plunge.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 2, 2017)

noboneshotdog said:


> So I tried the Aeropress with original user instructions this week. By the second day my wife was wondering what was up with her coffee (not in a good way). I went back to my typical way. Happy wife happy life.



The "surprise new coffee" thing doesn't usually go well; people expect a staple to taste the same way every time, so sometimes any change from the norm is viewed as a negative. Introducing a new coffee usually goes better if you do it at some other, non-scheduled time, like an afternoon treat. What was your impression?



Slumber Pass said:


> Is a French press or Aeropress a simple solution for me? Maybe a pour over? I don’t think I’m too picky about coffee, I just want to keep it simple.



With store bought coffee, changing the coffeemaker just introduces some of the characteristics of that maker on the coffee; the Aeropress brew will have no acidity, and the French pressed will be syrupy and bold. If you're not interested in doing anything outside of quick and easy Joe, you're better off just switching up your coffee to one of the better store shelf offerings - if you like dark and bold, check out Starbucks Caffe Verona, if you prefer middle-of-the-road, try Peet's Major ****ason's Blend, both available on your local larger grocery/box store shelves.


----------



## Slumber (Dec 2, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> With store bought coffee, changing the coffeemaker just introduces some of the characteristics of that maker on the coffee; the Aeropress brew will have no acidity, and the French pressed will be syrupy and bold. If you're not interested in doing anything outside of quick and easy Joe, you're better off just switching up your coffee to one of the better store shelf offerings - if you like dark and bold, check out Starbucks Caffe Verona, if you prefer middle-of-the-road, try Peet's Major ****ason's Blend, both available on your local larger grocery/box store shelves.



Thanks. I’m starting from scratch as I don’t own a coffee maker, just the kettle.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 2, 2017)

Slumber Pass said:


> Thanks. I’m starting from scratch as I don’t own a coffee maker, just the kettle.



The Aeropress requires you to use a thermometer, and you still have to manually heat water for either it or the French press. If you're looking to start with store shelf coffee rather than upgrade to something beyond that, there's nothing wrong with starting out with a basic $15 drip coffeemaker, it's a lot less work than the manual methods. There'll come another day down the road when you're bored of that and ready to try something new.


----------



## Slumber (Dec 2, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> The Aeropress requires you to use a thermometer, and you still have to manually heat water for either it or the French press. If you're looking to start with store shelf coffee rather than upgrade to something beyond that, there's nothing wrong with starting out with a basic $15 drip coffeemaker, it's a lot less work than the manual methods. There'll come another day down the road when you're bored of that and ready to try something new.



Got it. Thanks. Maybe a carafe-less drip is the way to go then. I wasn’t aware of the thermometer.


----------



## martinaee (Dec 3, 2017)

You know, it's appropriate that there finally is a coffee themed thread at the top of "The Cafe" sub-forum.


----------



## martinaee (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm going to visit family in a different state for a week this holiday. I'm thinking of getting a nice bag of fresh roasted beans sent there so there is nice coffee to make for me and the fam while I'm there. It would have to be pre-ground as they don't have any grinders, but what would be a good tasty option in the, say, 15 dollar range give or take. Don't really want to go over 20 once tax and shipping is factored in.

Should I get some from that place Klatch Coffee that you mentioned earlier, StarHalo, if you're reading this? How freshly roasted are the beans they ship out? Anyone else suggest something else? I had some gifted to me once from Two Brothers Coffee which was really good. I could get more from there, but I don't really know how they compare to other places. I guess it wouldn't be a HUGE difference since I won't be freshly grinding the beans there anyway.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 3, 2017)

martinaee said:


> I'm going to visit family in a different state for a week this holiday. I'm thinking of getting a nice bag of fresh roasted beans sent there so there is nice coffee to make for me and the fam while I'm there. It would have to be pre-ground as they don't have any grinders, but what would be a good tasty option in the, say, 15 dollar range give or take. Don't really want to go over 20 once tax and shipping is factored in.
> 
> Should I get some from that place Klatch Coffee that you mentioned earlier, StarHalo, if you're reading this? How freshly roasted are the beans they ship out? Anyone else suggest something else? I had some gifted to me once from Two Brothers Coffee which was really good. I could get more from there, but I don't really know how they compare to other places. I guess it wouldn't be a HUGE difference since I won't be freshly grinding the beans there anyway.



Klatch is top shelf, I'd recommend the Panama Elida but it's $20 for the beans alone, you might be happier with the price of some of the El Salvador varieties, about a third of the way down on their coffees page. Philz is another easy win, their Tesora is only $12 for a full pound this month, it's a blend and not a single origin, so the flavor is a little more fun as it's not an authentic grower's crop. 

Fresh roast places will usually mail you only what was roasted this week, or will make you wait sometimes up to a week until the next roast. It's essentially the same as buying in the store though, fresh only. 

They'll do any grind you want, but be aware that doing it this way means the first batch of coffee you make will taste amazing, and then the next will taste notably duller after the grounds have been exposed to air, the magic will be gone thereafter. If you're just using an auto drip machine, it might be worth investing in a portable blade grinder (~$20) so you can order whole beans and get the most of the entire bag for days to come.


----------



## martinaee (Dec 3, 2017)

I guess I could take my blade grinder. It's not too big overall. Not the smallest, but I guess it would be fun to use there. I usually use a blade grinder at home for any beans I get, but people on r/coffee on Reddit freak out at that lol. Blade grinders are equivalent to murdering kittens over there. I need to get a cheap burr grinder too and freshly roasted beans more often.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey Star Halo, regarding my experiment with using the product directions of the Aeropress instead of the method I have been using for years.

Believe it or not it was a bit "too" smooth of a cup and a little weak flavor wise. I could probably do a little more grinds or steep a bit longer, but I am already using 2 scoops per cup. If I use much more my 1lb of coffee per week would likely be 1lb per 6 days. 

I know it's strange to complain that it was too smooth, but it just felt like it was missing something. Maybe that method lends itself better to the Melita filters you had mentioned. It was a fun diversion from the usual the couple of days I tried it though.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 3, 2017)

martinaee said:


> I guess I could take my blade grinder. It's not too big overall. Not the smallest, but I guess it would be fun to use there. I usually use a blade grinder at home for any beans I get, but people on r/coffee on Reddit freak out at that lol. Blade grinders are equivalent to murdering kittens over there.



Blade grinders are junk, but the powered versions of them are portable, and a roughly good enough grind of fresh roast through a drip coffeemaker will still shame anything on the store shelf..



noboneshotdog said:


> Believe it or not it was a bit "too" smooth of a cup and a little weak flavor wise.
> 
> I know it's strange to complain that it was too smooth, but it just felt like it was missing something.



You want that bold trucker's brew that has some gravity to it, you're definitely a French press guy..


----------



## noboneshotdog (Dec 3, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> Blade grinders are junk, but the powered versions of them are portable, and a roughly good enough grind of fresh roast through a drip coffeemaker will still shame anything on the store shelf..
> 
> 
> 
> You want that bold trucker's brew that has some gravity to it, you're definitely a French press guy..



Yes that French Press you suggested is definitely in my sights.
Edit: sorry haven't figured out how to separate quotes when responding yet after almost 1000 posts. Hahahaha


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 8, 2018)

So given the time constraints of the holiday season, I had to simplify my morning routine to some already-ready coffee, meaning I had to revert to using a drip coffeemaker. I do in fact own one, from ~3 years ago that was hidden in a moving box in the garage, and with a bit of cleaning and a vinegar cycle, I got it up and running. Behold the Heavy Metal Coffeemaker:






Metal carafe, metal filter, metal face. The ~$30 model JWX9, still available today. My observations using a small container of plain Folger's from the store:

- Going by the on-the-box directions and a paper filter (fill water to "1", tablespoon of grounds,) I can't taste anything; a cup of hot, generic bitter background impression. Not even using the Melitta filters adds flavor, now I see why everyone buys the darkest roast they can find and piles the grounds high, it's so you can taste something at all. Adding more grounds just increases the bitter, like disconnecting all the speakers from a home theater system except the subwoofer and listening to music that way; very tiring on the senses very quickly. 

- Switching to the metal filter ups both the flavor and the bitter, so you can reduce the amount of coffee you're using. The sweet spot for my 133ml/4.5 fl oz/"1" cup serving seems to be 6 grams, which is basically a slightly heaping teaspoon; this means even the small ~11oz container of coffee will last a whopping 53 servings, very frugal. The bad news is that no paper filter means you're not getting any health benefit over the french press, all the LDL oils are still coming through. 

I'm hoping there's a way to use a paper filter and still get flavor out of this, but if there's a magic combination I can't find it..


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jan 8, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> So given the time constraints of the holiday season, I had to simplify my morning routine to some already-ready coffee, meaning I had to revert to using a drip coffeemaker. I do in fact own one, from ~3 years ago that was hidden in a moving box in the garage, and with a bit of cleaning and a vinegar cycle, I got it up and running. Behold the Heavy Metal Coffeemaker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Being a fresh roast / fresh grind guy myself. (I roast my own). This sounds painful. Hope you get some extra time on your hands so you can put these bad coffee days behind you.

Just roasted some Guatemalan coffee today. I will post a picture in a few minutes to help give you some inspiration and shake you back into coffee reality. Cause I know this cheap coffee thing must be killing you. :sick2:


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jan 8, 2018)

My personal coffee making trifecta. Better coffee days to you in the near future StarHalo. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm still doing french pressed fresh roast on the weekends, I just need something faster for the workaday fast breakfast. This makes me wonder if the Oxo/Bonavita "auto-pourover" machines are the happy middle though; you'd still have to grind and then brew, but it's a paper filter and flavor with some speed..


----------



## markr6 (Jan 9, 2018)

HAHA I use my cheap 4-cup Mr Coffee on the weekend. I just want to wake up and have coffee with no effort. I did start using the Chemex a bit more, but still a PITA in my opinion. Keeping it hot without breaking the glass? I've been putting it on my gas stove on low (so low you can hardly see the flame). Hopefully that's OK.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 9, 2018)

noboneshotdog said:


> My personal coffee making trifecta.



Can your kettle come on automatically, as with an outlet timer or similar? That would knock ~5 minutes off my brewing time for any method that required manual water heating, if it were already ready to go in the morning. And I take it your grinder allows you to dial in the amount of grounds you want?



markr6 said:


> Keeping it hot without breaking the glass?



Chemex cozy or a Zojirushi thermal carafe.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jan 9, 2018)

^^^^

No, my kettle is not on a timer, but I'm guessing there must be some available on the market that are on a timer. 

Yes, this particular grinder has both grinding and dosing adjustments. I will be brewing my after dinner cup in about a half hour. :naughty:


----------



## dhunley1 (Jan 9, 2018)

I buy my beans from a local roaster. I either brew using a moka pot, but usually just use my Ninja coffee maker with a brass filter.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 13, 2018)

This is more on the budget end, but for those who still want decent store bought whole beans:

I recently have been surprised when I got 2 different bags of whole bean organic (labeled as such at least) coffee from an Aldi grocery store near me. It's NOT BAD at all and is 4 dollars for a 12oz bag. At least as good in my opinion as coffee that I've purchased more in the 8-10 dollar range for a similar 12oz bag from other stores. At least by the store closest to me they have two varieties. Honduran and a Peruvian sourced bags. I didn't do a scientific taste test, but they both taste overall about the same with the Peruvian beans maybe being a bit "brighter" in taste. I just ended up mixing the two 12oz bags into a left over sealable container I had. So 24oz of decent store-bought whole beans for 8 bucks and change it's pretty good. The beans were decently fresh for what they were too. After I ground them and did a pour-over I was getting some decent blooming so the beans were far from totally stale and old. It's not fresh-roasted that day beans, but honestly I never really have found myself personally to care or even always like super fresh roasted beans (don't kill me). Sometimes super fresh roasted beans have that really rich quality to the taste which is great, but not always what I want. Considering I probably make on average at least 2-3 pour over cups a day (not sure exactly how many beans in weight I use... I just fill the grinder a specific amount) it's a fantastic find for me. Basically all I'll probably be drinking for the most part from now on unless I get fresh roasted beans occasionally from a place that fresh roasts beans or from an online roaster.

I posted this on the main Reddit coffee forum and they took it down and accused me of shilling lol, but I'm just a guy who likes good perceived value just as much as good coffee. I'd say try a bag or both at least if you have an Aldi store close by. The bags are white with either light chartreuse or light orange lettering depending on whether it's the Honduran or Peruvian variety.


----------



## Overclocker (Jan 13, 2018)

lebanese coffee w/ cardamom

anyone does coffee reading? what does this mean  i see a duck and a cute little winged horse


----------



## RBR (Jan 13, 2018)

.....


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 3, 2018)

Just got back from a 10 day conference held in a 4 star hotel that serves some gourmet brand of African coffee. 
Yuck!
They gave us Sunday off so I went searching (in vain) in the college town in the middle of nowhere for a 'normal' cup of coffee. Everything tasted like that A&P stuff my parents used to percolate when I was a kid... percolated coffee to a 4 year old is... BITTER.
With enough sugar the after taste wasn't still stuck in my taste buds the next morning. To me, it's all about the lingering after taste....

It was like those wealthy folks have no idea their $5/bottle micro-brew is nothing but over-priced Pabst Blue Ribbon.

This morning there was an enjoyable cup of 8 o'clock from a Mr. Coffee when I woke. 
Priceless.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Mar 3, 2018)

It’s funny-I am a tried and true coffee lover with varied tastes, yet the very best coffee in the world(ok, I have not tried Kopi Luwak despite the fact Wal-Mart now carries it for only $449/Kg) is coffee fresh brewed over a campfire...“mountain coffee”, after getting up at sunrise to fish. Something about being frozen by the water and weather and yet warmed by fresh trout caught & cooked within the hour and that first cup of joe...it has been way too long. If I make it through this next surgery without being paralyzed I think I hear Kennedy Meadows calling my name...


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 4, 2018)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> coffee fresh brewed over a campfire...“mountain coffee”, after getting up at sunrise to fish.



It probably tastes better at the beach or in a rainforest too  Pictures next time..



bykfixer said:


> It was like those wealthy folks have no idea their $5/bottle micro-brew is nothing but over-priced Pabst Blue Ribbon.



I personally guarantee you that's not the case, start here to see for yourself.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 4, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> ...It was like those wealthy folks have no idea their $5/bottle micro-brew is nothing but over-priced Pabst Blue Ribbon. ...





StarHalo said:


> ...I personally guarantee you that's not the case, start here to see for yourself.



Yeah, bykfixer had to expect a reply to that line. 

Point - StarHalo. :buddies:

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 4, 2018)

Expected, yes. And from the poster at that.

If the point was to volley a response... well done.
If the point was to convince me that just because something is expensive makes it better... well, let's just say no change occured.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 4, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> If the point was to convince me that just because something is expensive makes it better... well, let's just say no change occured.



And I could tell you all about why a Cascade-hopped pale ale is more expensive than a rice adjunct lager, but you could experience it for yourself by trying the pictured store-shelf brew.

Returning to coffee: I think as store-shelf coffees go, I might actually like Peet's Big Bang better than Major ****ason's..


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 4, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> And I could tell you all about why a Cascade-hopped pale ale is more expensive than a rice adjunct lager, but you could experience it for yourself by trying the pictured store-shelf brew.
> 
> Returning to coffee: I think as store-shelf coffees go, I might actually like Peet's Big Bang better than Major ****ason's..



Hated it. My sister gave me some for Christmas. One sip and I dumped the pot full, and poured the remaining grounds in my compost pile.

https://ext.vt.edu/agriculture/commercial-horticulture/hops.html#
I attended the 2nd day of this recently.
While attending a course on leadership and resolution solving in the road building industry the conference was taking place. We graduated on the morning of the 2nd day of the event that was taking place on the floor below us, so myself and a few classmates hung around, mingled and learned. 
We had just completed a semester worth of training in 10 days and were in the mood to learn a bit about making an occasional batch of suds before embarking on a several hour drive back home.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey StarHalo and all Aeropress coffee drinkers. I was recently made aware of a cold brew attachment for the Aeropress. It's called Puck Puck. Looks interesting and should be available for purchase in the next couple of months.

If anyone has experience with cold brew and knows how it's made and has brewer recommendations I'm very interested in giving it a try.

Here is a link to Puck Puck if anyone is interested. https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/puckpuck-cold-brew-coffee-for-the-aeropress#/updates/all


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 12, 2018)

Last Fall, one of my birthday gifts from Mrs.K was a Starbucks card; this is not entirely uncommon, but the fact that this one was $100, made me feel like I owned the place for a number of months.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 12, 2018)

The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I have been enjoying Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee on Netflix. 



~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 12, 2018)

Dunkin Donuts decaf is my new friend.

With a level teaspoon of pre-melted raw sugar.
Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 13, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Dunkin Donuts decaf is my new friend.



I always wondered what they do to their coffee in the shops, because the DD coffee I buy in the bag tastes so different when I make it at home. I swear some places melt a half stick of butter in each pot.


----------



## RBR (Jul 13, 2018)

.....


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 13, 2018)

Most commercial food places use an osmosis water filter system; brew with bottled water for something roughly similar.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 13, 2018)

RBR said:


> Water and process make a huge difference. Try your favourite coffee made with your local water in a normal coffee machine, then try the same coffee and amount brewed with the same but previously filtered water in a porcellain cone or a Bialetti for example, completely different world...



I've seen those Bialetti pots and assumed they were mini peculators. I just looked into that and understand it now, I think. Definitely something to put on my Amazon list!

p.s. OK I just watched one of these on youtube. Very cool! I may just order one right now. The USPS has to be SOOO sick of delivering Amazon to my door everyday by now 

p.p.s I can't decide between the 3 and 6 cup. I like to drink plain old coffee 5-6oz at a time in a standard mug. But if I understand, drinking 6oz out of this Bialetti will have me bouncing off the walls or crapping my pants. Drinking a 2oz of anything isn't my style (since I sit at a computer and mike that 6oz of coffee over 30 minutes) so, I'm lost.


----------



## RBR (Jul 14, 2018)

.....


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 14, 2018)

markr6 said:


> drinking 6oz out of this Bialetti will have me bouncing off the walls or crapping my pants. Drinking a 2oz of anything isn't my style (since I sit at a computer and mike that 6oz of coffee over 30 minutes) so, I'm lost.



Make an Americano; one shot from the Bialetti then fill the rest of your cup/serving with near-boiling water - the same flavor, just more of it.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> Make an Americano; one shot from the Bialetti then fill the rest of your cup/serving with near-boiling water - the same flavor, just more of it.



I'm lazy to do yet another step of heating water for that, but yeah, that seems like the best answer. I just ordered the 3cup version. Maybe I can warm up to the smaller serving of stronger coffee and fall back on an americano if I don't like it. Can't wait to get this! The strange thing is even with Prime, it says delivery by Thursday. In stock, no holiday, ?? That's the first time I've seen that. Maybe it's a glitch and will show up Wednesday.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 14, 2018)

markr6 said:


> I'm lazy to do yet another step of heating water for that



~1 cup ~2 mins in the microwave, the water will be done before the coffee is. 



markr6 said:


> The strange thing is even with Prime, it says delivery by Thursday. In stock, no holiday, ?? That's the first time I've seen that. Maybe it's a glitch and will show up Wednesday.



Prime Day is Monday, it'll probably still arrive early.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 15, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> Prime Day is Monday, it'll probably still arrive early.



I forgot about that. Just shipped actually, ETA Tuesday! I think my local stores have Illy Moka, or maybe just the espresso? I can't remember having never bought it. Worse case scenario I will just experiment with regular coffee.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 15, 2018)

markr6 said:


> I forgot about that. Just shipped actually, ETA Tuesday! I think my local stores have Illy Moka, or maybe just the espresso? I can't remember having never bought it. Worse case scenario I will just experiment with regular coffee.



A good time to try fresh roast, Philz will mail you a pound for $14; remember the rule: *Fresh roast coffee in a $10 drugstore drip coffeemaker tastes better than store-shelf coffee out of a $1,000 coffeemaker*


----------



## markr6 (Jul 16, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> A good time to try fresh roast, Philz will mail you a pound for $14; remember the rule: *Fresh roast coffee in a $10 drugstore drip coffeemaker tastes better than store-shelf coffee out of a $1,000 coffeemaker*



So true! BTW, my order is out for delivery a day early! Amazon...all over it 24/7.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 2, 2018)

A Cyber Monday sale new toy: the Technivorm Moccamaster Cup One. A very zen little coffeemaker; almost 12" tall, no carafe, no hotplate. The entire water reservoir is the clear bit at the upper left, you can clean the interior of it with a cloth. Water pours over the grounds at 200 degrees, directly into your cup, the machine turns off when it's out of water, done. Takes cone filters which means I can use my preferred Melitta non-bleached perforated filters for better flavor. Should be fun..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 2, 2018)

...... It is also pretty cool [email protected]@King.  A coffee cup for size reference, please.

~ CG


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 2, 2018)

User notes:

- There's one initial gurgle of water when the unit is first turned on, then there is only the coffee streaming into the cup and a very faint low white noise from the boiler, otherwise the unit makes no sound.

- Only the portion of the unit over the cup becomes hot, everywhere else on the base, column, reservoir remains room temp cool.

- The mechanical power switch also mechanically turns itself to the off position.

- #1 filters are tiny and hard to come by, will have to also order these online.

With 12 oz cup, other items for scale:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 2, 2018)

For people that drink quality / fresh coffee - this impresses me as a no-brainer. One wonders how a mechanical switch turns itself off. Gotta love technology. Thanks for the additional picture and I hope it turns out to be just the ticket. 

~ Chance


----------



## markr6 (Dec 3, 2018)

I like the looks of that! I wish the cone would slide straight out instead of having to tilt it to clear the water spout. That looked annoying from the one video I watched. I need a good one-cup solution for work.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 3, 2018)

The water spout is just pushed into a silicone gasket, so you can rotate/remove it as you please. The bigger issue is the price; they really want you to know it's handmade in the Netherlands, but the five year warranty is a plus. I've been doing unfiltered coffee for so long that it's starting to show in my blood tests, so I had to find a coffeemaker that used the good filters but would also serve small portions since I only ever make a 5-10 fl oz cup, this one checks all the boxes..


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 3, 2018)

Peet's is my favorite.

(Haven't found any of their coffee in a normal store,but there's a Peet's shop on-campus at Portland State University.)

Don't know about their normal coffee,but I like the mochas.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 4, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> The water spout is just pushed into a silicone gasket, so you can rotate/remove it as you please. The bigger issue is the price; they really want you to know it's handmade in the Netherlands, but the five year warranty is a plus. I've been doing unfiltered coffee for so long that it's starting to show in my blood tests, so I had to find a coffeemaker that used the good filters but would also serve small portions since I only ever make a 5-10 fl oz cup, this one checks all the boxes..



I'll starting browsing on amazon and elsewhere, but do you have and suggestions for something similar, but a lot cheaper? I'd like to get something for work, but they already threw a fit about people using space heaters and overloading the circuits. So anything "less scary" looking I can probably get away with, regardless of the amps it pulls. I think if I brought in my own small drip coffee maker they would assume it was an energy hog/hazard.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Dec 4, 2018)

markr6 said:


> I'll starting browsing on amazon and elsewhere, but do you have and suggestions for something similar, but a lot cheaper? I'd like to get something for work, but they already threw a fit about people using space heaters and overloading the circuits. So anything "less scary" looking I can probably get away with, regardless of the amps it pulls. I think if I brought in my own small drip coffee maker they would assume it was an energy hog/hazard.



the aeropress is probably the best coffee maker that you can buy that does not require any power. Of course you do have to heat up the water somehow in order to use it.

I roast and grind my own coffee and have been using the aeropress daily for a number of years and I am completely satisfied. Baristas all over the world use it as well and rave about it. Just an option.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 4, 2018)

markr6 said:


> I'll starting browsing on amazon and elsewhere, but do you have and suggestions for something similar, but a lot cheaper? I'd like to get something for work, but they already threw a fit about people using space heaters and overloading the circuits. So anything "less scary" looking I can probably get away with, regardless of the amps it pulls. I think if I brought in my own small drip coffee maker they would assume it was an energy hog/hazard.



Amazon's little $15 electric kettle is pretty benign looking at nearly 8" tall, but be aware it actually does pull 1500 watts; that plus a french press/pour over/Aeropress would be both discreet and cheap.


----------



## martinaee (Dec 6, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> A Cyber Monday sale new toy: the Technivorm Moccamaster Cup One. A very zen little coffeemaker; almost 12" tall, no carafe, no hotplate. The entire water reservoir is the clear bit at the upper left, you can clean the interior of it with a cloth. Water pours over the grounds at 200 degrees, directly into your cup, the machine turns off when it's out of water, done. Takes cone filters which means I can use my preferred Melitta non-bleached perforated filters for better flavor. Should be fun..



Why did you have to show me that... lol wow I haven't even owned any type of electric coffee maker for years, but I feel like I would actually use that. I never even thought about really small single cup type makers.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 6, 2018)

My morning coffee is only 4.5 oz, on the weekends I take it up to a full 9 oz, so I don't have a use for anything other than a small coffeemaker; the Aeropress, the Kalita Wave, the Bodum 12oz french press, now this mini Moccamaster, all small. Now that I've gotten used to this scale, I like how little counter space it takes up, a regular sized coffeemaker would seem outsized and excessive. 

The Dutchman is as quick and easy to use as a common $20 store shelf coffeemaker, I think it's a brilliantly engineered evolution of the auto drip design that's only prevented from wider adoption by the cost of the parts. So just as there are flashaholic flashlights, there are coffeeholic coffeemakers..


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 3, 2019)

*Re: The Official CPF Coffee Thread. All things Coffee... (And related beverag*

_and now for something completely different_...


----------



## martinaee (Jan 4, 2019)

*Re: The Official CPF Coffee Thread. All things Coffee... (And related beverag*

Yeah, my coffee making is probably somewhere along the lines of "ghetto chemex" like above. I've been using a plastic Melitta pour over filter holder for probably 5-10 years at this point  Not too fancy, but it gets the job done.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 4, 2019)

*Re: The Official CPF Coffee Thread. All things Coffee... (And related beverag*

She is doing it "ghetto"/expedient style, it may make a decent cup but she has no way to reproduce an unusually good result or see what modest changes to individual variables will make; gotta use a scale to weigh both the water and the grounds, a thermometer for the water, and a timer for brew timing. Start at 10:1 water:grounds weight, 200F brew water, and 4 minutes total brew time.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 8, 2019)

*Re: The Official CPF Coffee Thread. All things Coffee... (And related beverag*

Yeah, I think this year I will try to scrounge together some stuff and get serious about the consistency. I notice every once in a while I'll have that "perfect cup" in terms of sweetness and taste even with just a bit of milk/cream. I use a blade grinder so it's not fancy, but I think first off is the water temp for the pour over and the amount of beans. I'll start with those two variables and go from there. Definitely the water temp seems to be big. I'm not super careful with it, but I notice it's better when I bring the kettle to a boil and then either let it sit for a few minutes or pour a bit of cold water in it to bring it probably from 220 or more down 10-20 degrees.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 8, 2019)

*Re: The Official CPF Coffee Thread. All things Coffee... (And related beverag*

It sounds complicated but it's really not; I started out with a Harbor Freight kitchen scale, a meat thermometer, and the timer on my phone - Amazon has kitchen scales less than half the price of HF's, and there's now an entire lineup of pour-over kettles with thermometers built-in. Set the kettle on the scale, add 250 grams of water, heat. Set a container for beans on the scale, add 25 grams beans, grind. When water is at 200 degrees, begin pour-over, start timer the moment the water touches the grounds. At the four minute mark, toss filter and grounds, serve. If all the water went through the filter long before the four minute mark, your grind is too coarse; if there's still quite a bit of liquid coffee sitting in the filter, your grind is too fine.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 9, 2019)

*Re: The Official CPF Coffee Thread. All things Coffee... (And related beverag*



5S8Zh5 said:


> _and now for something completely different_...




I mentioned Chemex earlier in the thread because it always impresses me. So simple, but a better taste.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 10, 2019)

*Re: The Official CPF Coffee Thread. All things Coffee... (And related beverag*

I had my first cup of ground coffee last month. First, I got a couple of bags of roasted beans (Certified South Carolina) from my secret santa. Then I got a 100g Hario ceramic grinder. My Bonavita 8 cup no longer heats the water properly, so I use it's filter / coffee holder as a pour over and it works fine with the Melitta filters. I use a pyrex measuring glass since the spout allows trickle pouring. I switched back to drinking it black early last year and love my results. I put the beans in a ball jar for freshness.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 12, 2019)

noboneshotdog said:


> ...What temperature water do you use


According to the SCA Certified Home Brewer Program:

_Minimum technical requirement is for the water temperature at the point the water contacts the coffee grounds to reach 92°C / 198F within the first minute, maintain at least that temperature (92°C / 198F) for the remainder of the brew cycle, and never exceed 96°C / 205F.

_^ from the minimum certification requirements pdf.

The NCA (National Coffee Association) says:

_Your brewer should maintain a water temperature between 195 (91C) to 205 (96C) degrees Fahrenheit for optimal extraction._


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 15, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> Klatch Coffee, got two of those nearby. All fresh roasted. Get yours here, the Panama Elida is the bang-for-the-buck bag, but there's Hawaiian and Geisha there if you have the funds..


Thanks StarHalo - got some Panama Elida Natural to try this morning. Excellent cup! Oh and love your Technivorm Moccamaster. Is it the 10oz?


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 15, 2019)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Thanks StarHalo - got some Panama Elida Natural to try this morning. Excellent cup! Oh and love your Technivorm Moccamaster. Is it the 10oz?



Enjoy your world-ranked coffee  And yes, I'm enjoying Elida from the Cup-one as I'm typing, it makes every morning a good morning..


----------



## markr6 (Jan 16, 2019)

Any suggestions for a good warming plate/mug warmer? I have the $8 Mr. Coffee deal; it does OK. But when making drip coffee, it's already a bit cool from the beginning from sitting there while the water drips. I'm obviously not looking to boil, just something to slightly heat the mug instead of simply keeping it warm.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 16, 2019)

Hmm... I forgot that I was wanting something like that a long time ago. I was wondering if I could find something that's sort of a small chunk of steel or something that you could heat on a stove for a bit and then put on a ceramic base. Something that would hold heat for maybe 15-20 minutes more that you could use as a coaster to keep your coffee mug warm a while longer. Then I could just heat it up while I make a cup and put it on my desk while I work on my computer.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 16, 2019)

I use Henckels Sorrento 12 oz double-wall glass coffee mugs, definitely holds in the heat better than my single-wall titanium mug. $30 for a pair.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 17, 2019)

Oh man I totally forgot I had one of those double walled glass mugs a long time ago... My wife doesn't read CPF so I can say she broke the one I had lol. I would like to have one of these again  This Henckels one looks a little beefier though if it can hold 12oz. I think the one I had was one of those Starbucks ones. It was pretty thin-walled.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jan 17, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> I use Henckels Sorrento 12 oz double-wall glass coffee mugs, definitely holds in the heat better than my single-wall titanium mug. $30 for a pair.



Will the Aeropress fit on these?


----------



## tech25 (Jan 17, 2019)

Just wanted to thank you all for the advice and tips. I use a Melitta pour over and various coffee types from Fairway market. I appropriated my wife’s kitchen scale for measuring. She jokes how I became the mad scientist when making coffee. 

One day I would like to get the Moccamaster but for now, the pour over works for me.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 17, 2019)

I use an insulated mug at home, but I find my glass mug on the warming plate works better than that. But I'd still like to take it another step further. I wish it put out just a little more heat.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 17, 2019)

noboneshotdog said:


> Will the Aeropress fit on these?



Yes, it's a "regular" size mug.



markr6 said:


> I use an insulated mug at home, but I find my glass mug on the warming plate works better than that. But I'd still like to take it another step further. I wish it put out just a little more heat.



There's a whole parade of self-warming mugs that just recently hit the market, and they all have awful reviews. Look instead to a plate that includes a mug specifically tailored for warming plate use; search "Cosori warmer and mug set."


----------



## markr6 (Jan 17, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> There's a whole parade of self-warming mugs that just recently hit the market, and they all have awful reviews. Look instead to a plate that includes a mug specifically tailored for warming plate use; search "Cosori warmer and mug set."



Good looking set! Thanks. I was hoping to keep it around $20, but with the good reviews on this I think it'll be worth the price.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 17, 2019)

If you feel your current plate is up to the task, any metal bivouac mug with Snow Peak’s Hot Lips on it would do..


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 18, 2019)

For around the house, I've got a few Deneen pottery mugs, and the 14oz size (Deneen's Camper mug size) is perfect.

For sitting out back with a pipe and some Carter Hall in below 32F / 0.0C, my Ozark Trail 20oz keeps my coffee _hot _for 30 (minutes) to an hour or more easy.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 18, 2019)

Those stainless tumblers are great! I got the RTIC brand for $11 on amazon last year. But grabbing that without gloves while camping in 10° is painful! I picked up a plastic handle for it on ebay for a few $$.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 18, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> Enjoy your world-ranked coffee  And yes, I'm enjoying Elida from the Cup-one as I'm typing, it makes every morning a good morning..


It's amazing how the flavors come through.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 18, 2019)

5S8Zh5 said:


> It's amazing how the flavors come through.



Make sure you stick with those Melitta filters for fresh roast; a plain filter will remove most of the flavor. Melitta for fresh roast, plain for store shelf.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 18, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> Make sure you stick with those Melitta filters for fresh roast; a plain filter will remove most of the flavor. Melitta for fresh roast, plain for store shelf.



I just bought some of those (bamboo) for the first time. $2.99 for a 60-pack. #2 working great in my pour over!


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 23, 2019)

What is a good grinder to get? Will be using it for pour over.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 23, 2019)

5S8Zh5 said:


> What is a good grinder to get? Will be using it for pour over.



If your beans are oily/not fresh roast, that oil gets all over the interior of the machine and requires constant cleaning via grinder tablets or rice. There is very little difference in flavor between store shelf beans and store shelf ground, it's not worth the extra effort to get roughly the same cup of coffee in that instance.

If you have dry fresh roast beans, you want an at least burr, if not conical burr, grinder; the more expensive models have a more even grind at extremely fine settings for espresso machines, if you're just doing regular coffee by hand you don't need to pay extra for that precision. Capresso's Infinity 560 model is considered the standard for entry-level non-espresso grinding, ~$90.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 23, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> If your beans are oily/not fresh roast, that oil gets all over the interior of the machine and requires constant cleaning via grinder tablets or rice. There is very little difference in flavor between store shelf beans and store shelf ground, it's not worth the extra effort to get roughly the same cup of coffee in that instance.
> 
> If you have dry fresh roast beans, you want an at least burr, if not conical burr, grinder; the more expensive models have a more even grind at extremely fine settings for espresso machines, if you're just doing regular coffee by hand you don't need to pay extra for that precision. Capresso's Infinity 560 model is considered the standard for entry-level non-espresso grinding, ~$90.


Thanks. In my first couple bags of beans, one (the Brazil) was visibly oily, so now I know what you're talking about. The Klatch Panama Elida Natural that I just got, on the other hand, was different, and a bear to grind in my 100g Hario hand grinder - so it must be the freshness.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 23, 2019)

I've been using an electric blade grinder for years. Would getting something like this be an "upgrade" in terms of having a more consistent grind every once in a while? Cheap, but still a burr grinder from what I can tell.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077KBXQFL/?tag=cpf0b6-20

I probably wouldn't be buying more expensive/fancy beans that often so I don't know if the difference would be worth it.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 23, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> Make sure you stick with those Melitta filters for fresh roast; a plain filter will remove most of the flavor. Melitta for fresh roast, plain for store shelf.



What do you mean by "plain" filters? I use the Melitta #2 filters usually for doing pour-over cups. Is that the best option?


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 23, 2019)

martinaee said:


> I've been using an electric blade grinder for years. Would getting something like this be an "upgrade" in terms of having a more consistent grind every once in a while? Cheap, but still a burr grinder from what I can tell.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077KBXQFL/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> I probably wouldn't be buying more expensive/fancy beans that often so I don't know if the difference would be worth it.



That would be a big upgrade in grind quality over a blade grinder, however it would be a downgrade in the amount of time needed to make a cup of coffee; be aware that you're looking at a few minutes of hand grinding for a serving of coffee. 

If you're not doing fresh roast, I would skip the grinder entirely and just buy pre-ground. There's not any advantage in grinding beans that are more than a month old, and you won't have to keep cleaning oils out of a grinder. I only use my grinder for fresh roast, anything I get from the store is pre-ground. 



martinaee said:


> What do you mean by "plain" filters? I use the Melitta #2 filters usually for doing pour-over cups. Is that the best option?



Melitta's micro-perforations make a big difference with fresh roast, as they let through a bit of the heavy oils and reveal a lot of the fainter flavors that a plain/unperforated filter filters out. But if you're not brewing fresh roast, there aren't any faint flavors, so there's no difference between a plain and a perforated filter, just get whatever's cheapest. I use the plain filters that came with the machine for store-bought, and I have a box of Melittas for good beans.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## StarHalo (Feb 9, 2019)

Should also mention: One big benefit of glass mugs is the opportunity to set your mug in the sun, I've found that putting direct sunlight on your coffee for only a few minutes makes a very significant improvement in the flavor, store bought or fresh roast. I will at some point work out some way to have a large glass carafe that I can put just-brewed coffee in and then leave it outdoors, serve it to guests that way..


----------



## markr6 (Feb 11, 2019)

I never spend a lot on coffee, but I don't do cheap stuff either. But I recently got a bag of the 1850 Black Gold - Dark Roast Coffee. It's Folgers, so I figured it wouldn't be anything special. I gotta say, I was impressed! And it was from my simple drip coffee maker.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 11, 2019)

You know, most pre-ground store bought coffees are not so hot, but I have found some brands are stepping up their game. We got some "Peet's Coffee" a while ago and it is really good. It even has "roasted on" labels on it and was roasted not even 20 days before I purchased it. Now obviously if it sat a while that date would go up, but it's nice to go to a food store and see pre-ground coffee that is decent and that hasn't been sitting for half a year on the shelf lol. And if they are willing to put a "roasted on" date on the package that means they aren't shy about hiding it and are better at getting fresher product out there.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 11, 2019)

Peet's Big Bang is my preferred store shelf joe, I make it 20:1 so it's not anymore bitter than a fresh roast brew, very pleasant stuff.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 14, 2019)

Blown away by how good this is; never liked the flavored coffees, but this isn't charred or harsh or artificial, it's just a good middle of the road roast with some actual piñon in it (which tastes like hazelnut.) Best store shelf joe on par with the best of Peet's, highly recommend if you want the change from day-to-day coffee all the other flavored coffees offer but don't provide:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 24, 2019)

Pretty much any Instant Coffee. Just as long as it tastes delicious.


----------



## StarHalo (May 6, 2019)

A 3 minute video on the birth of fast coffee:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 18, 2019)

I thought StarHalo might enjoy this -


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 19, 2019)

I love those restoration channels on YouTube. Wish I had their skills.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 23, 2019)

My antique store/flea market fanatic mother had quite a few of those around the house; one good use for a working one if you don’t feel it’s up to the task of grinding coffee is to use it instead to grind nutmeg, which doesn’t require any real precision (and would impart the taste of nutmeg to anything ground in a standard grinder thereafter.)


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 23, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> My antique store/flea market fanatic mother had quite a few of those around the house; one good use for a working one if you don’t feel it’s up to the task of grinding coffee is to use it instead to grind nutmeg, which doesn’t require any real precision (and would impart the taste of nutmeg to anything ground in a standard grinder thereafter.)



Now that's a great idea.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 24, 2019)

Monocrom said:


> Now that's a great idea.



A good idea, perhaps, but not a great one.


----------



## tech25 (Sep 24, 2019)

I recently upped my game by getting a hand grinder. The coffee is fresher and I taste a difference in flavor vs preground. 

With a scale and a gooseneck kettle, I’m able to keep each cup pretty consistent in taste and strength. Now I’m switching between different beans to see which ones I enjoy the most.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## StarHalo (Jan 7, 2020)

What the displaced Navajo people came up with using government rations:


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 25, 2020)

Quick and easy coffee whipped cream, plus Manfred Mann being "wrapped up like a douche"


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 29, 2020)

Mrs Fixer says "I don't drink coffee for the caffiene, I drink it for the flavor".
Me, I used to drink it for the caffiene but little by little have gotten used to decaf. Decaf is not free of caffiene, just has a lot less. 

Anyway I started brewing my own batch in the morning. Mrs. Fixer being the diplomatic sort eventually started making decaf for "the family" as it were. The family is now just us two. I asked over and over if she wanted to brew regular for her. "Nah, I drink it for the flavor" she snaps. I smile knowing her cup of java is about 35% milk and sugar and often see her car parked at a filling station that sells coffee for "the flavor" of fully caffienated coffee on her way to work. lol. 

Without letting on that I saw her at the filling station those mornings, I started requesting haf-caf coffee and she no longer stops at the filling station for that "for the flavor" coffee. She drinks at least a quart every day. I stop at about 8 oz and switch to juices. So one cup of fully caffienated coffee gives me the jitters and causes me to think I'm some kinda Robin Williams stand up comedian. 

I'll stick with orange juice, thank ya.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 29, 2020)

My oldest got me a Primula cold brew setup for Christmas, that I've been using since then. It's been fun experimenting and coming up with ratios and brew times that work for my tastes. 12oz with a shot of milk has gotten me off "storebought" bottled iced coffee. Money saved in the long run. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 29, 2020)

Time to sreve some coffee; use your children carefully:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 30, 2020)

StarHalo said:


> Time to sreve some coffee; use your children carefully:




Well yeah, if you don't want to get scalded.... have little Timmy get the coffee for you. Brilliant!


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 21, 2020)

Pakistan-region tribal people try coffee drinks for the first time:


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 25, 2020)

From The European Journal of Preventive Cardiology, a 500,000+ subject, 20+ year study on health:



> Drinking filtered coffee was found to be healthier than drinking no coffee at all. Filtered coffee was linked to a 15% reduced risk of death from any cause, a 12% decreased risk of death from cardiovascular disease in men and a 20% lowered risk of death from heart disease in women when compared to drinking no coffee.
> 
> In fact, the study found those who drank one to four cups of filtered coffee per day had the lowest mortality rate.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 26, 2020)

I saw that study. Made me sad. Guess it's time to box up the French presses and find the old filters. Actually most of the time I'm drinking Nescafe Clasico instant.

Geoff


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 26, 2020)

Flying Turtle said:


> I saw that study. Made me sad. Guess it's time to box up the French presses and find the old filters. Actually most of the time I'm drinking Nescafe Clasico instant.



That's why I bought a pour-over machine, too many blood tests coming back perfect except for that bad cholesterol number, now everything's fine. I could probably work with instant coffee if I had some method to instantly produce boiling water, otherwise the machine is almost as fast for a much better result.


----------



## raggie33 (May 26, 2020)

I just got into coffee again a year or so i love my ninja coffee maker! Does ninja make anything that is bad? I drink 8 oclock coffee i get it when its buy one get one free


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 3, 2020)

*strong coffee*

Has anyone tried either of these? - The 12+ Deadliest (Strongest) Coffee Brands [ list is below in case you don't want to open the link ] 

What is your favorite strong coffee? I like Death Wish. I get a bag of grounds and do pour over. It's good and strong.

Black Label – Devil Mountain Coffee Company 
Very Strong Coffee – Great British Trading
High Voltage Coffee 
Black Insomnia 
Maximum Charge- Cannonball Coffee 
Biohazard 
Death Wish 
Sons of Amazon 
Killer Coffee Gunpowder Coffee 
Fire Department Coffee 
Banned Coffee 
Shock Coffee 
Bone’s Coffee 
High Voltage 
Atomic Coffee 
Bomb Coffee 
Perk Up Coffee
Double Tap Coffee
Red Goat Coffee


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2020)

*Re: strong coffee*

i always figure them pricey brands are just decent non named brands with a huge mark up


----------



## ledbetter (Jul 3, 2020)

*Re: strong coffee*

Strong as in dark roast? High caffeine? You can make any coffee strong by increasing ratio of grounds to h20 and dark roasts often use cheaper grade beans because you can’t taste the difference when they’re burned! Highest caffeine coffee comes from robusta beans, again the cheaper alternative. Good coffee is naturally sweet, but most coffee drinkers just want the kick. Might as well drink Red Bull...


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2020)

*Re: strong coffee*



ledbetter said:


> Strong as in dark roast? High caffeine? You can make any coffee strong by increasing ratio of grounds to h20 and dark roasts often use cheaper grade beans because you can’t taste the difference when they’re burned! Highest caffeine coffee comes from robusta beans, again the cheaper alternative. Good coffee is naturally sweet, but most coffee drinkers just want the kick. Might as well drink Red Bull...


i like 8 o clock coffee when its on buy 1 get 1 free


----------



## ledbetter (Jul 3, 2020)

*Re: strong coffee*

I roast my own beans!


----------



## martinaee (Jul 3, 2020)

*Re: strong coffee*

I just purchased a bag of "kicking horse" coffee. I think it's supposed to be pretty strong. We'll see whenever I get around to using it


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 3, 2020)

*Re: strong coffee*


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2020)

*Re: strong coffee*



ledbetter said:


> I roast my own beans!


how do you brew it? i use one of these it does a decent job i was grinding my own beans till dang grinder went crazy and covered my kitchen in dust https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FX73Y7H/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## ledbetter (Jul 4, 2020)

*Re: strong coffee*

Roast and then I grind them. At that point any brewer will work.Much cheaper and better than any coffee you can buy. It’s like fresh baked bread compared to store bought.


----------



## CobraMan (Jul 4, 2020)

*Re: strong coffee*

Starbuck's Sumatra is my absolute favorite dark roast/robust tasting coffee. Recently I tried Peet's Major ****ason and it is really good as well - when I want a slightly different tasting coffee that is also "strong".

Haven't tried any listed in the first post so can't comment on how those would compare...

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Poppy (Jul 4, 2020)

9 Great Coffee Beers and Why You Should Try Them
https://www.foodandwine.com/beer/coffee-beer-guide

 I guess you meant a different kind of strong?


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jul 4, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> I roast my own beans!



Me too! Got a Gene Cafe and love it. Started out using a Poppery Popcorn maker at first about 5 years ago. Bought the Gene Cafe off Craigslist 6 months ago and am loving it.


----------



## ledbetter (Jul 4, 2020)

noboneshotdog said:


> Me too! Got a Gene Cafe and love it. Started out using a Poppery Popcorn maker at first about 5 years ago. Bought the Gene Cafe off Craigslist 6 months ago and am loving it.



Nice machine. I’m doing the stovetop method but looking to upgrade to a behmor though I can’t complain about the results! Amazing coffee at a great price. I get beans from sweetmarias. You?


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Monocrom (Jul 5, 2020)

I think that chart _underrates_ how strong Deathwish coffee actually is.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jul 5, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> Nice machine. I’m doing the stovetop method but looking to upgrade to a behmor though I can’t complain about the results! Amazing coffee at a great price. I get beans from sweetmarias. You?



Yes, Sweet Maria's! Good stuff!


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 6, 2020)

Ordered a Hario V60 Ceramic Coffee Dripper, 01 size.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 6, 2020)

They get you coming and going if you're not careful. These ceramic dripper makers, that basically hold the filter and grounds while you pour over hot water, try and sell you pour over kettles and scales to measure your water and grounds, special rigs to hold the dripper over the cup underneath, all sorts of bells and whistles. I just use a pot to boil the water, pour that into a pyrex measuring and pour over the dripper over a large cup.


----------



## ledbetter (Jul 6, 2020)

5S8Zh5 said:


> They get you coming and going if you're not careful. These ceramic dripper makers, that basically hold the filter and grounds while you pour over hot water, try and sell you pour over kettles and scales to measure your water and grounds, special rigs to hold the dripper over the cup underneath, all sorts of bells and whistles. I just use a pot to boil the water, pour that into a pyrex measuring and pour over the dripper over a large cup.


True, you can go minimalist. Weighing grounds and knowing how much water you’re using helps but so does trial and error. Grind is pretty important too but if you’re using preground, medium or med fine is ok.Youtube videos can be helpful and the ones by Hoffmann are my favorite but it can get as technical as flashlights!


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 7, 2020)

I can eyeball it with respect to water level, grounds spoonfuls. No big deal.

Black. Haven't had any foo foo in my cup for years now (i.e. sugar, sweetener, cream).


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 7, 2020)

i love hot cocoa .


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 8, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> i love hot cocoa .



Dark chocolate or milk chocolate?


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 8, 2020)

good question i just get whats ever on sale . next time i go fown staires ill look i know is nestle


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 10, 2020)

Got the Hario V60 02 ceramic and the V60 glass 600ml server. Nice setup - makes great coffee.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 10, 2020)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Got the Hario V60 02 ceramic and the V60 glass 600ml server. Nice setup - makes great coffee.



Is it available in a bigger size than 600ml?


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 10, 2020)

Monocrom said:


> Is it available in a bigger size than 600ml?



Yup - next size up is 800ml.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 10, 2020)

Trying out some dark and extra dark.


----------



## ledbetter (Jul 10, 2020)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Trying out some dark and extra dark.


Looks like a marketing ploy. You don’t burn good beans to super dark. You might be paying for packaging. There are no coffee beans grown in the USA. Try intelligentsia, sweetmarias, or better yet, find a local roaster.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 10, 2020)

BRC is right up my alley. Just Black is great. Beyond Black cup was outstanding. I keep track of my caffeine half life so no problems with sleep lol.


----------



## ledbetter (Jul 10, 2020)

Looks like Rambo coffee. They probably sell macho soap to go with it. Anything to get your dollar. Also, darker roasts have LESS caffeine than lighter roasts.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 11, 2020)

What can I say - I like supporting Veteran owned companies. I like dark roasts. And I also like my coffee black.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 11, 2020)

Peets house blend dark roast run through a Primula cold brew setup in the fridge overnight being enjoyed this morning. Life is good...


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 11, 2020)

Anyone use freshroastedcoffee.com? I just started with them, and the quality, selection and decent prices seems really good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 11, 2020)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Yup - next size up is 800ml.



NICE! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Empath (Jul 11, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> There are no coffee beans grown in the USA.



Hawaii grows coffee.


----------



## ledbetter (Jul 11, 2020)

Empath said:


> Hawaii grows coffee.


Yes they do, and excellent coffee it is at 40 a pound, my mistake.I haven’t had pure Kona in years and I still remember it fondly. My point was that Black Rifle has the flag on their product as if the product is grown in USA- it’s not, not at their prices, and if they did sell real Kona, they wouldn’t burn it at a dark roast to lose all its flavor!


----------



## archimedes (Jul 11, 2020)

Isn't there some coffee from California now ?


----------



## ledbetter (Jul 11, 2020)

A minuscule amount- not the next viniculture. Climate not really suited for production and not likely to improve. Even optimum countries like Yemen and Guatemala are adjusting to the new normal: hot and dry.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 11, 2020)

I rarely ever have coffee, so no idea about quality or flavor of the various choices :shrug:


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 11, 2020)

Dark roast light roast... interesting reading:

Does Dark Roast Coffee Really Have More Caffeine? 4-5-19

DO DARK OR LIGHT ROASTS HAVE MORE (OR LESS) CAFFEINE?: AN ANALYSIS 8-29-17



Monocrom said:


> NICE! Thanks for letting me know.



Just to let you know, you can just see the 400ml line to the right of and almost level with the 02 designator, and when I make a 3 teaspoon cup, it does not reach that level. Pic of 600ml server:


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 3, 2021)

this am i bought 12 pounds of colmbain arabica coffee for 16 bucks im cheap guy lol


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 4, 2021)

These days I'm all in on de-caf coffee from a Mr Coffee, which is not caffiene free, just has a lot less. A pinch of stevia calms the bitter when the grounds are a few days old.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 12, 2021)

best way to add sweetness to my coffee? i hate chemicals so is regular old sugar the best?


----------



## Poppy (Oct 12, 2021)

I believe that Coconut sugar is the best. It is lower on the glycemic index than table sugar, and has trace amounts of vitamins, minerals, and anti-oxidants. Table sugar has none of the above.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 12, 2021)

cool im afraid ill get diabetes so im trying to cut down on real sugar i just checked my glucose is 102 mg.


----------



## chaoss (Oct 12, 2021)

.


----------



## ledbetter (Oct 12, 2021)

Roasting at home with Gene Cafe roaster, mostly dry process beans. Before that I was using simple stove top method. Definitely an upgrade, along with a quality burr grinder, and the wife and I are enjoying it daily. Gotta stay caffeinated!


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 12, 2021)

you all are in a better level then me. my last coffe grounds was like 1 buck a pound and its pretty darn good


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 12, 2021)

How do you brew 
it?

Bill


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 12, 2021)

me? if me i use the ninja coffee maker. i love the thing


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 13, 2021)

My chickens take care of my coffee needs. I named my profile pic "brew the roo".


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 13, 2021)

Is all Stevia the same? I've tried it in a couple of different places and in one case it tasted good but the other left a metallic aftertaste in my mouth.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 13, 2021)

omg stevia is insane its so powerful i had to go to the pharmacy to get a syringe to measure it out


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 6, 2022)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Is all Stevia the same? I've tried it in a couple of different places and in one case it tasted good but the other left a metallic aftertaste in my mouth.


Stevia "extract" has various purities. As in sometimes it's mixed with corn starch. The stevia sinks, the corn starch almost floats so what you see hanging out at the top is the corn starch additive. 






Trying out decaf tea instead of decaf coffee.
I did not know Earl Gray Tea was a south Asian flavor of tea named for some British guy who introduced it to the West. I thought it was a brand. And that maybe Bigelow had bought out Earl Gray. I know Jean-Luc Picard drinks it so I figured, why not? 

It has a unique flavor and aroma that resembles herbal tea somewhat. I had a 2nd cup. The bergamot oil extract is a calming ingredient I read so that with decaf black tea may not be the ideal morning pick-me-up. Perhaps late afternoon as a way to wind down after a day at the circus called "work".


----------



## Poppy (Nov 6, 2022)

Celestial seasons "Red Zinger" will give you a wake up if that's what you are looking for.
IIRC, it is flavorful enough that one doesn't need to add a sweetener.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 7, 2022)

I'll look into that. Thanks


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 7, 2022)

20+ year I.T. guy - Coffee makes the world go round.

Recently, I've been fighting acid reflux, so I'm limiting my coffee to what I take in my thermos rather than hammer the Kuerig all day after that's depleted.

At home, plain old Mr. Coffee coffeemaker with Melitta coffee.


----------



## Dave_H (Nov 15, 2022)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Is all Stevia the same? I've tried it in a couple of different places and in one case it tasted good but the other left a metallic aftertaste in my mouth.


As long as you don't try it in a cafe in Albuquerque NM...with chamomile tea and soy milk...

Dave


----------

